# Music for Wind Nonet



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

a piece that i am submitting for the "young composer's challenge" at the end of this month.
very neoclassical-stravinsky inspired i think.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

did not get to submit it as it did not contain the required amount of instruments, though, what do you guys think?


----------

